# some words of wisdom



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Something to really thing about."Every time you are tempted to react in the same old ways, ask if you want to be a prisoner of the past or a pioneer of the future. The past is closed and limited; the future is open and free."


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Eric,Thanks for the words of wisdom.


----------

